# Bei dieser Seite hängt sich mein Firefox auf

## michel7

http://fun.pokerroom.com/de/FAQ?categoryid=15&subcategoryid=16

kann das jemand bestätigen. bzw. ne idee woran das liegen könnte?

----------

## forrestfunk81

Für die Seite ist ein Java-Plugin erforderlich..

Hast du vllt ne x86_64 installation? Da machen die Java-Plugins ja öfters Schwierigkeiten. Bei mir (amd64) stürzt Firefox zwar nicht ab aber ich glaub das Plugin wird nicht richtig angezeigt.

----------

## zworK

Java. Sobald ich das für die Seite zulasse, läd irgendein Applet und der FF verabschiedet sich bei mir mit 99.9% CPU-Zeit ins Nirvana.

Hab hier ein 32 Bit System mit Sun JRE 1.6

----------

## Hk.

Die JRE 1.6 soll, zumindest unter Windows, einige Probleme verursachen was die Stabilität angeht.

Mit der 1.5 fährts sich aber auch ganz nett, ob das allerdings auf nicht-Windows-Rechner übertragbar ist vermag ich nicht zu sagen.

MfG

----------

## SvenFischer

Er stürzt bei mir nicht ab:

*)      Sun JDK 1.5.0.11 [sun-jdk-1.5]

Firefox 2.0.0.4

----------

## Polynomial-C

Wird problemlos geladen mit seamonkey-1.1.2 und sun-jdk-1.6.0.01

----------

## michel7

also ich habe 32bit gentoo. könnte jemand mit firefox 2.0.0.4 und java 1.6.0.01 die seite antesten?

----------

## Ampheus

Mein Firefox stürzt öfter ab, wenn ich auf Seiten wie youtube flash-Videos ansehe.

Kennt jemand sonst das Problem?

(Sorry, ein wenig OT, aber ich denke, die Themen passen eigentlich ganz gut zusammen:))

----------

## xraver

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Mein Firefox stürzt öfter ab, wenn ich auf Seiten wie youtube flash-Videos ansehe.
> 
> Kennt jemand sonst das Problem?
> 
> 

 

Ja, das kann ich betätigen. Auch bei anderen Sites die Flash(Filme) benutzen gibt es das Problem.

Ich benutze eine amd64 installtion.

Die oben genannte Site kann ich problemlos besuchen, jedoch verwende ich (bis jetzt) kein Java. (habs noch nicht gebraucht  :Wink: )

----------

## musv

 *michel7 wrote:*   

> also ich habe 32bit gentoo. könnte jemand mit firefox 2.0.0.4 und java 1.6.0.01 die seite antesten?

 

Hab ebenfalls 32-Bit im Rechner und im Gentoo (AthlonXP2600+). 

Java-nsplugin: sun-jdk-1.6 (Sun-Jdk-1.6.0.01)

Firefox: 2.0.0.4

Firefox hängt sich sofort auf. CPU bei 98%. killall firefox-bin "löst" das Problem.

Mit Opera funktioniert's übrigens auch nicht. Da kommt auf der Seite ein kleines graues Kästchen, wo "Invalid Bytecode" drin steht.

Schreib den Leuten doch mal 'ne E-Mail, daß die mal ihre Seite reparieren sollen.

----------

## AROK

 *michel7 wrote:*   

> http://fun.pokerroom.com/de/FAQ?categoryid=15&subcategoryid=16
> 
> kann das jemand bestätigen. bzw. ne idee woran das liegen könnte?

 

Hi,

bei mir stürzt firefox mit sun-jre-bin-1.6 auch ab, mit  sun-jre-bin-1.5 stürzt es nicht ab, aber es erschient die Meldung, dass das Plugin nicht geladen werden konnte. 

Ansonsten habe ich aber keine Probleme mit JAVA-Websites. 

Gruß

AROK

----------

## michel7

Das Problem ist, dass ich schon viele JAVA Seiten gesehen habe, die mein Firefox hängen lassen. Und es ist nicht gerade erfreulich bei mehr als 10 geöffneten TABs ...

----------

## Vortex375

Kann mir einer nen Tipp geben wie man Java überhaupt im firefox zum laufen kriegt? Ich hab zwar java installiert aber kein java plugin in firefox. Mir war das nie sonderlich wichtig aber ich hab mich schon länger gefragt wie das geht.

Ich hab folgendes installiert (64bit Gentoo):

```

dev-java/sun-jdk-1.5.0.1

www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.4

```

Das nsplugin USE-Flag bei sun-jdk steht in Klammern (bei blackdown auch, und da gibts außerdem, nur java 1.4)... 

Ist sun java jetzt nich OpenSource? Warum gibt's dann in portage nur Binärpakete davon?

Sorry für die vielen dumme Fragen.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## firefly

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Kann mir einer nen Tipp geben wie man Java überhaupt im firefox zum laufen kriegt? Ich hab zwar java installiert aber kein java plugin in firefox. Mir war das nie sonderlich wichtig aber ich hab mich schon länger gefragt wie das geht.
> 
> Ich hab folgendes installiert (64bit Gentoo):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

sun hat bis jetzt noch kein 64bit plugin für java, nur blackdown hat eins aber das gibt es bis jetzt nicht für >=java1.5

----------

## Vortex375

Ja aber wenn sun java jetzt OpenSource ist, dann müsste man das plugin doch portieren können?

Und wenn blackdown ein 64bit plugin hat, warum ist das USE-Flag dann in Klammern?

```
dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03-r15  USE="-doc (-nsplugin)"
```

----------

## AmonAmarth

ich würd jetzt einfach mal vermute das du für ein 32bit java auch einen 32 bit browser brauchst! das heisst du musst firefox-bin für 32bit installieren (das schizophrene problem ist analog zum flash plugin).

von einer 64bit portierung von seiten von sun hab ich bisher auch noch nichts gehört

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Ja aber wenn sun java jetzt OpenSource ist, dann müsste man das plugin doch portieren können?
> 
> Und wenn blackdown ein 64bit plugin hat, warum ist das USE-Flag dann in Klammern?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4118107-highlight-.html#4118107

----------

